# Word menu bar frozen



## diddymus (Sep 19, 2003)

When I try to use spell check or format or font - - whatever -- from the menu bar in Word, no drop down menus appear. The menu bar seems to be frozen. The toolbar however still works. Any suggestions as to what may be causing the menu bar to freeze?


----------



## mrwendal (Jul 25, 2001)

A couple of things to try.

can you still use spellcheck, for example, by pressing F7?

can you right-click on the toolbar, select customize, and then left click on the menu bar options and then see the options within?

Is your cursor within text when you're trying this?

Has the menu bar ever worked?

Finally, which version of Word are you using?


----------



## diddymus (Sep 19, 2003)

mrwendel:
I appreciate your help soooo much!!!

However, I use a Mac, so I can't left and right click. I tried the F7 key, but nothing happens either. 

I can't get to the Customize feature either.

The menu bar has always worked up to now.

All the other applications within Microsoft Office are working fine -- Excell is ok.
I don't know what happened. It seemed as though one day it worked (Word) and then the next day it didn't.

Any other ideas would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## diddymus (Sep 19, 2003)

mrwendell:
I forgot to tell you that I use Word 2001 for Mac, if that can help...
Thanks.
D


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

diddy:

I'm not sure about on a Mac, but I believe you've still got a normal.dot file and corruption of it is the most common problem with Word.

So, with Word closed, find and rename normal.dot to abnormal.dot and restart Word.

Also...did you try Help - Detect and Repair?


----------



## diddymus (Sep 19, 2003)

Well, I finally got another line of tech. help to solve this problem. I know most people don't use Macs so it is difficult to find help. That being so, let me share with others how this problem was solved. 

What happened to me was that the drop down menus in Word 2001 froze. I could type a document, but I could not format, edit, spell check, or even quit the program. Here is what I was told to solve the problem:

1. Close Word
2. Go into the hard drive and select "Word Settings (9)". (Find this in the Systems Folder/Preferences/Microsoft -- or search through Sherlock.)
3. Drag "Word Settings (9) to the trash bin.
4. Open Word --- you're good to go!!!!! That simple.

Hope this helps others. 

I appreciate all the inuput from mrwendal and Dreamboat!!! 
This is a great site and I have already recommended it to others. My donation is going out in the mail tomorrow!


----------

